# Перекосило...



## dron_voltron (6 Май 2020)

Добрый день, 3 года назад диагностирована грыжа l5-s1 8мм, путем консервативного лечения встал на ноги и жил хорошо делая гимнастику.... Боли ушли, онемения ноги ушли... Вот 2 недели назад заболел, температура и тд... Недавно лежал в кровати и походу неудачно чихнул, был ужасный прострел... Ни сидеть, ни ходить не мог... Только лежать и то позу надо постаратся еще найти.... Сейчас боли уходят, но меня перекосило вправо когда встаю.... Иногда встаю косит влево, как то повернусь, хрусь, и косит опять вправо.... Что в этой ситуации делать? Спасибо. P.s. в ногу не отдает, боль только в пояснице припопытке встать прямо...


----------



## La murr (6 Май 2020)

@dron_voltron, здравствуйте!
К врачу на очную консультацию обращались?


----------



## dron_voltron (6 Май 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> @dron_voltron, здравствуйте!
> К врачу на очную консультацию обращались?


Нет, так как везде карантины... Я даже не знаю куда и кому....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

Температура - карантин 2 недели и, без посева на коронавирус, не выходить из дома.

Криво - потому нога и не болит, так как грыжа от корешка за счет корешка отодвинута.
Что можете сами:
- таблетки
- мази
- аппликатор
- домашняя физиотерапия
- ЛФК для острого периода

Что делаете?


----------



## dron_voltron (7 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Таблетки пью мильгамма, сирдалуд, когда сильно болело Аркоксия, Мажу диклофенаком...Делаю легкие упражнения ,пытаюсь немного растянутся... Апликатора нет.... Физиотерапии тоже нет... Что посоветуете в моем случае? У меня страх что так и буду кривой ходить(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2020)

Уменьшится грыжа.
Сперва за счет уменьшения воспаления.
Потом за счет резорбции грыжи.
Давление на нерв уменьшится и выпрямитесь.
А пока помогайте организму устранять воспаление и "резорбировать" грыжу.


----------



## dron_voltron (7 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста, что лучше покой или больше двигаться сейчас? И спать на полу или на кровати? Болей когда лежу нет... Аппликатор советуете? Спасибо за ответы...


----------



## Анастасия ммм (7 Май 2020)

dron_voltron написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Таблетки пью мильгамма, сирдалуд, когда сильно болело Аркоксия, Мажу диклофенаком...Делаю легкие упражнения ,пытаюсь немного растянутся... Апликатора нет.... Физиотерапии тоже нет... Что посоветуете в моем случае? У меня страх что так и буду кривой ходить(


У меня так много раз было, воспаление снимается и кривизна уходит сразу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2020)

dron_voltron написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, что лучше покой или больше двигатся сейчас? И спать на полу или на кровати? Болей когда лежу нет... Аплекатор советуете? Спасибо за ответы...


Необходимый объем движений.
Спать на том , где меньше болит, чаще это кровать,
Аппликатор советую.
ЛФК для острого периода.
*Рекомендации в период обострения*
Когда случается приступ боли в спине необходимо своевременно (как можно раньше) обратиться к врачу. Если нет возможности обратиться за помощью к специалисту, прибегните к следующим мероприятиям, которые облегчат боль.

1. При острой боли в спине – «простреле», постарайтесь принять горизонтальное положение. Например, осторожно присядьте на край кровати, а затем медленно перекатитесь на кровать, если она не слишком мягкая, или на пол, подложив матрац или одеяло. В горизонтальном положении на межпозвоночные диски оказывается наименьшее давление. Постельный режим – 1-3 дня; лучше лежать на спине с согнутыми в коленных суставах ногами (валик или подушку под колени), иногда больному легче лежать на боку с согнутыми и приведенными к животу ногами (поза эмбриона). Основание постели, должно быть жестким (возможен деревянный щит), не допускающим "провисания" спины, поверх него следует располагать ортопедическое покрытие или матрас, обеспечивающий комфортное положение, желательно с функцией профилактического вытяжения. Патент на такие матрасы только у двух фирм немецкой «DETENSOR» и российской «ORTOPELAX».

Вставать с постели, при болевом синдроме, необходимо, предварительно повернувшись на бок. Ноги согнуть в коленных суставах, так чтобы они свисали с постели, отталкиваясь руками сесть, а затем и встать, не делая резких движений.

2. Хотя постельный режим комфортен и облегчает боль в спине, неправильно было бы оставаться в постели слишком долго (не более 2-3 дней). Для этого есть две важные причины. Во-первых, если вы длительно лежите в постели без движения, поразительно быстро ослабевают мышцы спины. Во-вторых, в условиях ранней двигательной активности улучшается питание межпозвонкового диска и быстрее наступает выздоровление. Как только острая боль пройдет, чаще меняйте позы, попытайтесь каждые полчаса вставать и ходить по квартире.

То же самое можно сказать в отношении применения ортопедических корсетов. Постоянное ношение полужесткого корсета целесообразно лишь в период обострения. После стихания болей, корсет необходимо носить периодически, с профилактической целью при больших физических нагрузках. Хотя современные полужесткие корсеты уменьшили опасность ослабления мышц, постоянное ношение – нецелесообразно.

3. Наиболее актуальной задачей острого периода является медикаментозное устранение боли. Для этого врачи рекомендуют принимать нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты, которые обладают обезболивающим и противовоспалительным эффектом, что очень важно, т.к. дегенеративные процессы в позвоночнике, связках и мышцах сопряжены с развитием неинфекционного воспаления в них. К этим препаратам относятся диклофенак, ортофен, ибупрофен, нимесулид, мовалис, найз и др. Предпочтительнее в первые 2-3 суток от начала заболевания использовать лекарственные препараты внутримышечно, затем переходить на прием внутрь. Никогда не превышайте суточные дозировки лекарственных препаратов, внимательно ознакомьтесь с прилагаемой инструкцией и, если боль в спине не стихает в течение 3 дней – обращайтесь к врачу. В случае облегчения боли в спине проконсультируйтесь с врачом на предмет длительности приема указанных лекарственных средств (обычно не более 2 недель).

4. Одним из важных этапов лечения является прием препаратов, устраняющих мышечный спазм и улучшающих тем самым питание пораженной зоны в позвоночнике и прилегающих структурах. Обычно применяют миорелаксанты (мидокалм, сирдалуд) вместе с нестероидными противовоспалительными препаратами. Продолжительность приема не превышает 7 дней. Некоторые из миорелаксантов обладают побочным седативным (успокаивающим и тормозящим психические процессы) эффектом, что необходимо знать пациентам, чья деятельность связана с выполнением вождением автомобиля или требует быстрого переключения внимания.

5. Не забывайте использовать средства местного воздействия на пораженный отдел спины. Используйте гели и мази с нестероидными противовоспалительными препаратами с 3-го дня болезни. Помните, что накожные средства могут вызвать местную аллергическую реакцию, поэтому предварительно нанесите их на ограниченный участок кожи и оцените эффект. В отношении использования согревающих мазей типа финалгона и массажа необходимо сказать, что с одной стороны, они снимают мышечный спазм, а с другой, в результате улучшения кровотока в мягких тканях могут усугубиться явления отека в них, что может усилить болевой синдром.

6. Используйте сухое поверхностное тепло, например, можно приложить к болезненному месту бутылку с горячей водой, обернутую полотенцем. Однако, если кашель, чихание или натуживание вызывает усиление боли, то прогревание этого участка противопоказано. Вы можете облегчить боль, приложив холодный компресс в виде бутылки со льдом, обернутой полотенцем. Достаточно десяти минут, чтобы понять помогает он или нет. Никогда не прикладывайте холодный компресс без предварительного обертывания непосредственно к коже.

7. Для усиления противоболевого эффекта лечащий врач может предложить Вам проведение локальной инъекционной терапии с введением лекарственных препаратов в околопозвоночное пространство, с использованием обезболивающих (новокаин), противовоспалительных препаратов (иногда гормональных препаратов глюкокортикостероидов) или гомеопатических препаратов (Дискус-композитум).

8. Для уменьшение отека тканей и улучшения лимфо- и кровотока, в последнее время широко применяются методики пневмомассажа с лимфодренажным эффектом и вибротерапия (виброкресло, виброматрас, вибромассаж).

9. Из физиотерапевтических процедур врач может назначить электропроцедуры, фонофорез с гидрокортизоном, который уменьшает воспалительный отек в тканях.

10. Для устранения мышечного спазма, боли и активации пораженных нервов используют иглорефлексотерапию.

11. Могут применяться мануальные методики (вытяжение, массаж, мануальная терапия).


----------

